# Technical Help for Tablet?



## J. S. Elliot (Sep 1, 2014)

Please? I'm kinda lost and have never used one before.

Basically, I bought a used 4.2 Android Tablet for portable writing via GoogleDocs. But while I still need to get the keyboard case for it, I'm having difficulties with the machine itself when trying to erase/change the old user settings. One such thing I'm trying to find is where to change the name that pulls up when the device boots, and the other is how to transmit my current GoogleDocs folders into this system without the documents going everywhere like they did. (IE: None of my folders show up on the tablet. It's just a mish-mash of files.) 

I'm bound to come up with more questions as I play with this more, but these are the most important two for the time being. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ankari (Sep 1, 2014)

Under settings you'll find the option *Backup and Reset.*  Perform a *Factory Data Reset* and it will wipe the device clean to factory default. No files, no interlinked accounts, no names, nothing. You'll have to go through the initial set up process when the tablet reboots.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't help so much with the reset, but I have a few words of caution. My glorified E-Reader (aka Nook HD+) crashed and I had no other option than to do a factory reset. I hadn't been uploading my work to dropbox so I lost 25 pages. (The silver lining in that is that I've nearly finished rewriting those lost pages and I wound up with a new scene)

I can't be certain of the cause of the crash, and I could be entirely wrong, but, I think it was that I left the keyboard on and the .doc open and while it bounced around in my bag caused repeated keystrokes and massive input overloaded the thing. 

So, as a warning, don't forget to back up frequently and turn off your keyboard when you're not using it.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Sep 2, 2014)

Would've replied to this earlier, but my internet hates me and only works when it feels like it lately. Thanks for such prompt responses, guys. I will definitely have to keep that in mind about the keyboard, too. Speaking of which, though, are the "universal" keyboard cases actually universal or are they just specific to one brand and any of those models?


----------



## JadedSidhe (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, there are universal ones. I have a Belkin keyboard & case for my nook. Look online. I've seen some on Amazon that are a lot cheaper than what you'll find in the big box stores and look a lot nicer too.


----------

